# News on Mrs Homesteader (Marci)



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

For those that missed it in FAC, Marci was in the hospital a few weeks ago and they found a brain tumor. Marci had a biopsy done earlier this week, they got the results back today.

Marci's husband, Mike, made a new entry today. It's not good news.



> Diagnosis confirmed
> 
> Marci has a glioblastoma multiforme. It's a malignant, aggressive, inoperable in her case, stage 4 cancer. It's a big hill to climb, but she's resolved to get to the top. On the positive side, we expect to be released today. Although we're grateful for the care of the team at Riverside, there's still no place like home. Please pray for mercy and grace along with wisdom & discernment as we continue on this path. We truly are grateful for the prayers, cards, comments flowers and especially the knowledge that we are in your thoughts. Keep praying!


I have Marci's address if anyone wants to send cards or fiber love. 

Marci Blubaugh, 23700 Divan Rd, . Utica OH. 43080


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Prayers ..........


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How horrible for her and her family. 
Thanks for sharing the news Cyndi.
I have several fleeces that I got from her while back...think I need to do some special spinning.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Believe in the power of prayer and the strength of the human spirit.

Prayers sent for God's healing touch and the blessing of strength and comfort for her family as they fight the battle that lies ahead of them.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Cyndi. Thoughts, prayers for all.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, thank you for the update - as difficult as the news is. 

Adding my prayers as well.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

add my prayers as well...this is a very rough cancer to deal with, and the whole family will need prayers and support through this ordeal.
betty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thoughts and prayers to the family. 

Thank you Cyndi for keeping us up to date.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh my. Very sad news. 
Thank you for posting her address, I will try to send a card today.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am so very, very sorry and deeply saddened to hear this news. I have been away from this forum for a long time so I didn't know she had been in the hospital, and I just checked in right now. 

This is just terrible to come back and read first thing, my whole heart goes out to Marci and her family. I will add her to my daily prayers, I will chant lots of daimoku for her and her family members (I'm Nichiren Buddhist) and keep them all in my thoughts.

I don't know what to say, except I send her my deepest love, even though I don't know her off-forum. There can never be too much love in our lives. I wish there was something more I, all of us, could do; cancer is such an "evil", awful thing in this world...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marci is back home and will begin treatment this week.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm so happy she is able to be at home with her family. That has to be a huge comfort for her.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I was so sorry to hear this about Marci. I will be sending her a card with hugs and prayers combined. Thank you for letting us all know so we could do this.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

{{{HUGS}}} & {{{{PRAYERS}}}}
bopeep


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

my prayers are with Marci and her family. 

Marci has always been such a wonderful fiber friend and enabler. I am so very sorry she is struggling with this news. 

Marci, we love you. :grouphug:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

No news or updates on the Caring Bridge website.


----------

